# Pigeons and "nationality"?



## ahung (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello,

First post from a newbie  And as you can see, I've lurked for about 1.5 years!

Being a pigeon fan- and in particular, the feral variety- I tend to pay particular attention to their appearances and behaviour whenever I visit a new city. I'm not sure if it's a trick of the mind, but I've noticed that pigeons appear to possess different characteristics depending on the country. For example, in London (Trafalgar Square!), they'll recklessly dash en masse towards any hint of food, even freely trampling over each other and human feet/shoes in the process. In Paris, it's the opposite- they seem quite shy of humans, and skinnier, while in Melbourne (Australia), their behaviour is somewhere in between; wary of humans, but not too afraid to interact once we've gained their trust- and they're quite chubby, too (the pigeons). 

So, anyone here know of other nation-dependent pigeon appearances and/or behaviours? Particularly interested in those from Asian cities!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Andrew, 

Interesting observations you've made! I wouldn't know much about this at all since I've done very little travelling as an adult.

I can only tell you that the pigeons here in my city are kind of like the ones you mentioned from Paris and Australia. They are pretty shy of humans generaly in my city and don't come flocking over for food thrown down at all. They seem to ignore humans quite a bit and are very wary of approaching us even if you have a bag of seed or some bread to offer.

In Toronto, a huge city about 1/2 hours drive from me, the pigeons there are more likely to be found right out on the city sidewalks looking for scraps. Perhaps it depends on the size of the city and this dictates how the pigeons will behave and interact with humans?


----------

